# OC/LA Caravan to Mossy



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, since Boris is trying to organize the LA area people for a caravan (yeah, okay, sure). I'd like to gauge interest in who would be up for meeting up in a central, yet freeway close location to caravan down to Mossy. Last year, we had a huge meet up at the Irvine Spectrum parking lot, and the LA and OC crews met up and caravanned down as a pack, showing total Nissan Ownage of the freeway 

I'm open to suggestions!

-Sam


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hell yeah, that sounds tight Sam.

And btw, I am a better gatherer of people than Arnold (and by Arnold I mean Gary Coleman's character from Different Strokes  )


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

thats cool man
sound good to me that wood be cool let do that


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good to me Sam


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You mean you didnt like my organization skills of the last caravan to the meet. Yes i did arrive almost last but still. Anyways, hope to help with this one as much as possible


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *You mean you didnt like my organization skills of the last caravan to the meet. Yes i did arrive almost last but still. Anyways, hope to help with this one as much as possible *


If that is in reference to me, I was doing no such thing by any means. I was just taking a shot back at Sam because I assumed he took one at me, all in good humor of course. I'm not necessarily trying to prove a point, it's more like I just realized that no setup has been made for a mossy caravan and decided to take some initiative. All help is welcome, and a group of leaders is better than one leader. I expect no credit or glory, just wanna see a bunch of enthusiasts kick it, then roll down to the Mossy show.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

if anyone needs anything or any help im down with it too im always up for anything that goes on


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Im still not sure if I can go but I want to. Hopefully this time more than one person knows how to get there  j/k


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Mossy caravan.....*

Yo, Sam you back from the East Coast? I hope you had a good trip. Business or pleasure?

I'm coming from NorCal, I "might" have a group coming with me. But we will leave Friday afternoon. Since I know where Mossy is I might avoid the caravan. Last year, we almost "died", because someone in the lead didn't know where to exit was. And "cut" in front a truck, not cool. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mr. Nice Guy,

Yup. Been back for a while, it was a pleasure trip.  I remember cutting off a minivan, exiting off the freeway, but it was all good. This time since we know exactly where it is, we can actually caravan right. You should...we'll all roll up in a big group and make people scratch their heads in wonder or amazement, or something. 

Also, I suggest getting a set of two-way radios so we can keep in contact with the entire caravan, and whoever is running the lead can let everyone know (If we have the same radios), exactly where we're merging, or exiting.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How about... Everyone save themself some money and print up directions on Mapquest, so if you get lost from the caravan, you'll know where to go.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

very good idea Dynamitega. so we meeting at the Spectrum this year?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Spectrum sounds good, I'm open to any suggestions out there...post 'em up!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *very good idea Dynamitega. so we meeting at the Spectrum this year? *


Deric, how was your time at Superior? How long were you there for?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

the spectrum would be cool cus were probably gonna meet along the 405 in carson at the ikea but for us that would be a strait shot to you guys and to mossy.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> *the spectrum would be cool cus were probably gonna meet along the 405 in carson at the ikea but for us that would be a strait shot to you guys and to mossy. *


 Agreed. The spectrum would be good.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool and we will have a pre mini meet at the spectrum on thursday night SEPT. 11th the mossy show hope to see you guys there


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Bump! Who is going?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im going !

rsenal are you coming?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

im going to be there but not in my car cuz my brakes are still out but ill be there with the spirit lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aight see you 2night!

let me know about that rebuilt loaded calipers and the rotors for the nx2000 and the stainless steel brake lines.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

coo im still waiting on the info to get back to me


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you know im in. man i hope turbo will be ready. dont be mad if i leave you guys in the dust  

J/K!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

hey deric, did you do the manual swap yet?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, the manual swap is all completely done... from what I heard from Sam, there's still a little he has to do to fine tune it, but it's all in place.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

What time are you guys meeting at the Spectrum? I'm still debating on what time I should leave here (Sacto). I will have another car following me.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe around 10 or 11 am

dont quote me it jes a guess


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're so wrong...I'm thinking around 8-8:15, because a group of guys from A.net and B15.net are meeting up at the same time there...and rolling from there...the Rowland Heights crew is meeting up at around 6:45 to roll to Irvine.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*OC/LA meet...*

What exit is the Irvine Specturm is on? Did Mapquest, I don't remember it being off of 405. I know its off I-5, what exit and I know there is a landmark, but I can't remember. Please advise.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Irvine spectrum is off the 405, its where the 405 meets the 5. You might have been thinking of it being off the 5, which is also technically true.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: OC/LA meet...*



Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *What exit is the Irvine Specturm is on? Did Mapquest, I don't remember it being off of 405. I know its off I-5, what exit and I know there is a landmark, but I can't remember. Please advise. *


 Either Alton or Irvine Ctr Drive works just fine. 

I'm thinking that FRS two way radios are a good idea for everyone on the caravan to stay in touch versus cell phones. They are pretty cheap (You can get a set of motorola FRS radios at Best Buy or Wal*Mart for less than $40. If you buy a set, you can share with another team member.


----------

